# Tiny Maltese!



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone! This is my first post. I'm trying to get familiar with this place. =] I viewed a lot of the pictures everyone has up, and they're all sooooo very precious! 










This is the newest addition to my family. I've had him for about a week now. He is 4 months old and weighs only 2 pounds! He is estimated to be only 3 pounds full-grown, no more than 4. He's the tiniest little thing! He has the most mischievous look on his face! I have 2 other Maltese that are bigger than he is. Once he step foot inside my house, he OWNED everything AND both my dogs too! LoL. He isn’t scared of anything! When I got my other two dogs, it took them a while to adjust… but this one is just super brave! =] 

Can you guess what I named him? It has something to do with his bravery… and is sooo hilarious! 

Well, everyone… meet BALLS! LoL. You should have seen the reaction I got at the vet 2 days ago. Everyone laughed so hard when little “Balls” hopped into the clinic when his name was called. =] 










We gave him his first hair cut. He just laid there like a good sport, and surrendered himself! LoL.










This is his before picture. =]


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is sooo cute, and the name too...
Congratulations on your new baby boy and welcome to SM!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, he's such a cutie!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! He is so cute! Love the name. LOL


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo_@Nov 11 2005, 01:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much! Nacho's coat looks real long in that picture! So cute! I really like this site. I joined another one earlier this week, and it doesn't even compare to this. They only let you put on ONE picture, and no pictures are allowed in ANY posts or they will be deleted! BOOO!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 01:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Nacho's coat looks real long in that picture! So cute! I really like this site. I joined another one earlier this week, and it doesn't even compare to this. They only let you put on ONE picture, and no pictures are allowed in ANY posts or they will be deleted! BOOO!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118950
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gee...what website could that be?







LOL


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 11 2005, 01:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Gee...what website could that be?







LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118952
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Lexi's Mom! =] Thanks for posting! Well the website I joined was supposed to be the "biggest and most complete Maltese website." That's what they advertised it to be. It's MalteseOnly forum or something. It's just too bland for me. Glad I found this site!

Your little ones are soooooo adorable! =] How old are they?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad you joined us. Your baby is so adorable!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lexi's Mom! =] Thanks for posting! Well the website I joined was supposed to be the "biggest and most complete Maltese website." That's what they advertised it to be. It's MalteseOnly forum or something. It's just too bland for me. Glad I found this site!

Your little ones are soooooo adorable! =] How old are they?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118954
[/B][/QUOTE]
There are a lot of people on this website that got fed up with the other one. Glad you found us.

Thanks! Lexi (the bigger one, 8.5lbs) is 22 months old. Nikki (4lbs) is 7 months old. She was only 2.0lbs when I got her at 10 weeks old. The vet doesn't think she is going to get any bigger. She might "fill in" a little more (1/2lb), but she seems to be done growing.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on your new Baby Balls







What are the names of your other dogs .. are they Maltese too? How old are they?

I find that if you have expectations for size, you may be disappointed when they grow bigger. When I got my first, I was told that Cookie was going to be between 3 - 3.5 lbs. I was actually looking for a small one (yes, I shouldn't have been looking on size). She was under 2 lbs at 4 months but she is now closer to 5 lbs. On the other hand, I wanted a Maltese between 4-6 lbs when I got Sparkle. She was 2.2 lbs at 4 months but she stayed at only 3 lbs.

Usually, the size of the Maltese will be determined by the size of the parents/grand-parents etc. If the line of Maltese is larger and a Maltese is tiny, they are likely the runt - sometimes the small size is due to health issues and other times .. they maybe just a runt.

Sorry for sounding negative. I know you will love Balls no matter what size he grows to. I just want to prepare you in case he grows larger. I wish someone told me when I got Cookie


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, how beautiful!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Welcome and what a CUTIE Balls is !!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Balls!








CUTE!
Welcome!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Balls is adorable! I just love his face!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

He is a real cutie!!!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 11 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Congrats on your new Baby Balls
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi there! I have all Maltese dogs. Two males: Naudie and Balls. One female: Baby (ruff ruff). You can only imagine what I sound like calling all of them together. LoL. 

My original plan was to only get two. One male and one female. I didn't want to breed her during the first two seaons she was in heat because she wouldn't be fully mature yet. As crazy as it sounds, I wanted the puppies for myself. Just to raise them. LoL. 

I first bought Naudie from a lady in Kansas. I am from Houston, Texas. She told me that she would ship him off, but she said she couldn't until a week later because the weather was too hot. I ended up driving 13 hours straight to get him and 13 hours back. I had to see my little one! Nothing was going to keep us apart! She said he'd only be 4-5 pounds because ALL her dogs were smaller than 5 pounds. I think I was lied to because he is now 8 pounds, and I wouldn't give him up for anything! I love him regardless of size, but I wish she would have told me the truth. Also, when I got him, he was soooo scared of everything. From what I saw, she had a 8 year old son that terrorized the dogs! He kept poking and teasing them! I think she locked him up in a crate or kennel because he was so distant from us. I took him home and gave him so much love that he is now the most loving dog ever!

Then I bought Baby... she came from such a loving home, and we bonded right away. She gave kisses to everyone, and she adapted easier than Naudie. She is now 5 pounds full grown.

During Baby's first heat, I had NO idea how crazy it was going to make Naudie. I locked him up, and he found a way to get out every time! He got to her twice, and I felt sooo horrible. I was mad at him because he "raped" Baby. I know it sounds silly, but I was so upset! LoL. I know it's not his fault though. Animal urges. Hehe.

Since she was so small, and he's a lot bigger, she only had one puppy in the litter, and it suffocated since it was too big! I was devestated! After I buried the puppy, she went around for DAYS looking for him. Trying to find him everywhere. It brought me and my finace to tears. That's the saddest thing ever! =[ 

Anyway, your baby looks really adorable! Must be spoiled! =] I try not to spoil them, but it's soooo hard. They make my heart smile. Hehe
That's why I decided to get Balls... I know he might not stay around 3 pounds, but his mom and dad are tiny. The mom was like 4 pounds and the dad was only 3.2 pounds. I'll just have to see.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well if you're not going to post on Maltese Only, I guess they now have no Balls!! - LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Your Balls is so cute, by the way. I'm glad we have Balls


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 11 2005, 03:11 PM
> *Well if you're not going to post on Maltese Only, I guess they now have no Balls!! - LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118976*


[/QUOTE]

LoL!!! ...not that had any to even start with! =] 

Daisy, Joplin, Sammie, Frankie, Billy, and Henry are all soooooo cute! Not sure if I got them all. They must be a handful! I have 3 now, and it gets hectic cleaning after all of them. Hehe. One of them even try to help me clean sometimes! When I'm picking stuff up off the ground to clean, Naudie runs around and grabs as much as he can in his mouth and brings it to me! LoL

Any funny stories with yours? (everybody, feel free to post!) LoL


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww your Balls is so cute!!







We need pictures of Naudie and Baby"!!! Welcome!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 03:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!! ...not that had any to even start with! =] 

Daisy, Joplin, Sammie, Frankie, Billy, and Henry are all soooooo cute! Not sure if I got them all. They must be a handful! I have 3 now, and it gets hectic cleaning after all of them. Hehe. One of them even try to help me clean sometimes! When I'm picking stuff up off the ground to clean, Naudie runs around and grabs as much as he can in his mouth and brings it to me! LoL

Any funny stories with yours? (everybody, feel free to post!) LoL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118980
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can't get over how much Balls' looks like Nikki did as a puppy. Where did you get him?


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Nov 11 2005, 03:24 PM
> *awww your Balls is so cute!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


AWWW Ruby is a Beauty!!!! =]

I'll probably start another post for Naudie and Baby, but I'll add one of Naudie and Baby.










This is Naudie! The flash made his eyes blue! His face is sooo proportionate. Everyone thinks of him as the "pretty boy".










This is baby... when she was a baby. =] Her face is a bit longer than all of them. My cousin said she looks like a fox.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 11 2005, 03:11 PM
> *I can't get over how much Balls' looks like Nikki did as a puppy.  Where did you get him?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118986*


[/QUOTE]

I got him from a lady I know in Texas. She has like 12 Maltese of her own right now not including the puppies and all the other dogs she has. LoL. Where did you get yours?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham_@Nov 11 2005, 03:38 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



I can't get over how much Balls' looks like Nikki did as a puppy.  Where did you get him?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118986

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

I got him from a lady I know in Texas. She has like 12 Maltese of her own right now not including the puppies and all the other dogs she has. LoL. Where did you get yours?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118989
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got her from a lady in St. Louis. When i get home I'll post a picture of her from when she was that age.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh my gosh they are all so cute...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Your babies are all very cute!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

All your babies are soooooo cute! I can just imagine calling them all at once......
"Baby, Naudia, Balls!" Hmmmmm...what will the neighbors think! What are the ages and weights of Naudia and Baby? 

LOTS of us here haave been banned by that other website you found. I hope you find this one to be all you are looking for. It is way more welcoming and easy going. Glad you found it! WELCOME!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham_@Nov 11 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Hi there! I have all Maltese dogs. Two males: Naudie and Balls. One female: Baby (ruff ruff). You can only imagine what I sound like calling all of them together. LoL.
> 
> My original plan was to only get two. One male and one female. I didn't want to breed her during the first two seaons she was in heat because she wouldn't be fully mature yet. As crazy as it sounds, I wanted the puppies for myself. Just to raise them. LoL.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh what a sad story. I hope you had Baby spayed.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 04:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It seems so much more FREE!!!! LoL. Like you can actually post topics without waiting forever plus a whopping day for it to be approved (mostly declined) by someone. By that time, you already forgot what you've written! LoL. That's just ridiculous!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome to SM!! Your babies are so cute!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems so much more FREE!!!! LoL. Like you can actually post topics without waiting forever plus a whopping day for it to be approved (mostly declined) by someone. By that time, you already forgot what you've written! LoL. That's just ridiculous!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119004
[/B][/QUOTE]
YUP! Been there..........


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I was just thinking that since you already have 2 others and I only have one you should probably just go ahead and send Balls to me.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 11 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Hello and welcome to the forum. I was just thinking that since you already have 2 others and I only have one you should probably just go ahead and send Balls to me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LoL! When I saw your profile I was SPECHLESS! How you manage her hair is beyond me! You get like a million props from me! Her coat is lovely! I tried to grow one of mines out, and the maintenance is more than I can handle! LoL. I have that same stroller, except in blue! =] I bought it and couldn't wait for it to arrive. It's been a month or so, and I still have never used it. I did bring it to the vet in the car the other day, but walking 5 feet into the clinic is just NOT worth taking that big thing out. LoL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am so sorry about the lost of your pup. I guess this is why they say .. leave the breeding to the experts. 

It is so hard to predict sizes but that's ok we still love them. On that note, I do love those cute LV shoes in the photo.







On another list of mine, I was critizied for buying a juicy bag for my furkids. So it's nice to know I am not alone in wanting to treat ourselves once in a while.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome, your furbabies are soooo cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 11 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Hello and welcome to the forum. I was just thinking that since you already have 2 others and I only have one you should probably just go ahead and send Balls to me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ya, you wish you had Balls - LOL

This is just TOO fun


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

your babies are adorable..so glad to have u!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

can i say how in love with balls i am??







he's a cutie for sure.

welcome to SM.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What a cutie Balls is. Welcome to SM, glad you came over


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Nov 11 2005, 07:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wanted to THANK everyone for writing and welcoming me to SP! I look forward to reading and sharing posts with you all! =]


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 02:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh poor Baby - I hope it didn't do her any permanent harm, she must have been way too young and small to have to go through something like that! Hope you got them both 'fixed' so it doesn't happen again! It's kind of traumatic getting them spayed/ neutered, but SO worth it - vastly cuts down on cancer risk too.

Balls is very cute - looks like a total sweetie!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

765


> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey+Nov 11 2005, 10:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh poor Baby - I hope it didn't do her any permanent harm, she must have been way too young and small to have to go through something like that! Hope you got them both 'fixed' so it doesn't happen again! It's kind of traumatic getting them spayed/ neutered, but SO worth it - vastly cuts down on cancer risk too.

Balls is very cute - looks like a total sweetie!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119080
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, she lost a pound and a half and never gained it back. I'm assuming because she had a lot of milk inside and no where for it to go. I guess she got full off of it and ate less and less till her stomache shrank? She was real sad and kept looking at me with a "where is my baby at mommy??" I just felt soooooo sad every time. =[ It broke my heart to see her like that, but she seems to have forgotten all about it now. I just got Balls and she follows him around and doesn't let him out of sight! I wonder if she thinks that's her baby? I'm the only one around here with dogs, and the only other dog she's last been around was her own. =[ If this is true, it just makes me even more sad. What do you think?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Nov 11 2005, 07:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you wish you had Balls - LOL

This is just TOO fun








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119046
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yea, yea, Debbie..............let me see, where is that picture of poor little Billy when you had his balls







cut off? Hummmmmmmmmmmm...I don't seem to have that picture







What did you do with that one?

Oh, you make me laugh. Now behave your self. I am trying to get a little boy here.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 11 2005, 05:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL! When I saw your profile I was SPECHLESS! How you manage her hair is beyond me! You get like a million props from me! Her coat is lovely! I tried to grow one of mines out, and the maintenance is more than I can handle! LoL. I have that same stroller, except in blue! =] I bought it and couldn't wait for it to arrive. It's been a month or so, and I still have never used it. I did bring it to the vet in the car the other day, but walking 5 feet into the clinic is just NOT worth taking that big thing out. LoL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119017
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for the lovely compliment about my Sassy. She is absolutely my pride and joy. Keeping her in full coat is a committment, but I enjoy her so much. You really should try your stroller,Sassy loves hers







She and I went all over town the other day. Everyone who saw us marveled at the stroller and how ingenius the idea of the zippered canopy. Balls looks a little like Sassy when she was that young. She was 3 lbs at 6 months, but now she is 6--6.5 on fat days (too many mommy snacks.) She too was supposed to be 4--4.5 but I love her just the same. Enjoy him while he is a puppy. He will be all grown up before you know it.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Glad you found us here







Your baby is so adorable







And so is his name







I love it


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

So glad you found this site.







Most of us started at MO but didn't like it for one reason or the other. This is a great place to hang out and not only learn more about Malts but funny stories and jokes.









Everyone here is so friendly and we love all seeing pictures of each other's babies.

Joe has a great site here and in case you didn't know it he is going to have "chat" here. I can't wait. HINT HINT Joe.
















I think this site as being "family"









Love your little ones. All are so cute. We were thinking about getting two when we got little Tucker. Hubby wanted to name them Bevis and Butthead. LOL Now you see why we got ONE?


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 12 2005, 12:11 AM
> *Thank you for the lovely compliment about my Sassy. She is absolutely my pride and joy. Keeping her in full coat is a committment, but I enjoy her so much. You really should try your stroller,Sassy loves hers
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That stroller is by far the best one I've found so far. It's perfect! I was also considering one called "the jogger" which holds twice the size since I have more than one dog, but I'm happy with the one I have now. It actually looks so much like a baby stroller! =] People must mistake it for that all the time! 

I do have a question for you though, did a lot of places let you bring her inside? That's my biggest concern. I would love to take them everywhere with me, but I know most places are not pet-friendly. =[ Where have you or have you not been able to bring Sassy?


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Nov 12 2005, 06:10 AM
> *So glad you found this site.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Connie! =] Thanks so much for that warm welcoming! 

I am learning so much about this site just from a day! All good things.... so far. Hehe. I'm assuming "Joe" is the one who founded this site? Depending on what web host he has, he should be able to put up chat pretty easily? 

JOE, if you are reading this... what web host are you with? I know some that are dirt cheap! A lot of them have awesome features and also includes unlimited bandwith too! It allows you to upload unlimited amount of files including pictures and music... anything you want! I personally use one of those and never had a problem with it! Let me know if you are interested. =]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's great to have you and your babies here with us. They are all so very cute








I too used to go to that other site and was banned like many others here in SM, but honestly it was the best thing that ever happened because SM


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Your babies are all so gorgeous!! Welcome, I'm sure you will love it here.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

welcome welcome welcome! "balls" would not have been a bad name for the buttercup, either, come to think of it. she's always been very adventurous, daring, fearless, and VERY trusting in me...she'll jump from the side of the sofa arm into my arms or my lap (depending if i'm sitting or standing) and just assumes i'm paying attention and i'll catch her. she's a heart attack waiting to happen at times LOLOL but she's my baby!

the pics of your little ones are so cute, cant wait to hear more stories about them!

welcome again and post often!
ann marie and the "yahoooooooooooo---oooooo!" buttercup


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Nov 12 2005, 01:19 PM
> *welcome welcome welcome! "balls" would not have been a bad name for the buttercup, either, come to think of it.  she's always been very adventurous, daring, fearless, and VERY trusting in me...she'll jump from the side of the sofa arm into my arms or my lap (depending if i'm sitting or standing) and just assumes i'm paying attention and i'll catch her.  she's a heart attack waiting to happen at times LOLOL but she's my baby!
> 
> the pics of your little ones are so cute, cant wait to hear more stories about them!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LoL! I feel they're all heart attacks waiting to happen! I get really paranoid sometimes when I can't see what they're doing. They love eating things they shouldn't... Once, Naudie and baby got ahold of this piece of almond roca chocolate, and I nearly fainted! I was cleaning out the house and remembered throwing it in the trash bag. He somehow bit through it and shared the piece with Baby! Once I saw the empty wraper and chocolate smears on their faces, I was in panic mode. Baby started shaking crazily! Naudie was normal though. I think she shook because she was scared and knew she did something wrong! I called the emergency vet, and they told me that a little piece of almond roca won't hurt them. It is mostly made of caramel, and most off counter chocolate candies are not pure such as cooking chocolate so I don't have to worry. I monitored them the whole night like a monster! LoL. My house is chocolate free now. I will throw anyone out who has chocolate! Better safe than sorry! Heheh.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELCOME to SM!









As for size... kodie's parents were around 3 1/2lbs and 2lbs... and kodie is 3.2lbs full grown. I would imagine that your pup will be around the 4lb range or so... but as long as he's healthy right! 

BTW.. nice name! ... balls!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Such a cutie!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 13 2005, 10:56 PM
> *WELCOME to SM!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow! Kodie's tiny! =] I've had my other two for over a year. Now with Balls, I forgot how energetic puppies are! He's so hyper and really peppy! LoL. Where did you get him from, and how did you find those breeders?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Nov 12 2005, 01:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Yea, yea, Debbie..............let me see, where is that picture of poor little Billy when you had his balls







cut off? Hummmmmmmmmmmm...I don't seem to have that picture







What did you do with that one?

Oh, you make me laugh. Now behave your self. I am trying to get a little boy here.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119085
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go Pat... LOL


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh balls is just adorable. I must admitt looking at him makes me sad 
though cause it just makes me realize that Cosmo is growing before
my eyes.

Welcome to SM and if baby ever get's to bee too much he can come 
and keep my 2 lb. Cosmo company. Cosmo is 20 weeks (5 months) and 
the breeder told me as well that she would be suprised if he got over 3 lbs. 
I guess only time will tell. I could care less about his size (other than I would love
to keep him a baby) I just love him like crazy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 14 2005, 02:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Kodie's tiny! =] I've had my other two for over a year. Now with Balls, I forgot how energetic puppies are! He's so hyper and really peppy! LoL. Where did you get him from, and how did you find those breeders?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119422
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got Kodie from my bf's friend's family. They breed them. They shouldnt have bred kodie's parent together because the other two pups didnt serve.. they were just too tiny. They are not a big time breeders or anything just a local family that breeds their maltese's on occasion.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Welcome, what a little cutiepie


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Nov 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Here you go Pat... LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119467*


[/QUOTE]

Hahahahh. Now that's something you don't see everyday! =] 

*I have a balls question. *With Naudie, I see black blotches at the bottom of his balls. I've talked to freinds with dogs, and they said theirs had it too... Does anyone know WHY this happens? I have a theory... but don't really want to say it. LoL.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CindyPham+Nov 14 2005, 01:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahh. Now that's something you don't see everyday! =] 

*I have a balls question. *With Naudie, I see black blotches at the bottom of his balls. I've talked to freinds with dogs, and they said theirs had it too... Does anyone know WHY this happens? I have a theory... but don't really want to say it. LoL.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119510
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's probably just pigment changes. Wally looks like a cow when he is wet because of all the black patches. Perfectly normal. 

And your theory is..........????


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker's one ball (the other is undescended, and he's getting neutered next week) turned black and used to be pink. I asked the vet why and he said it was just pigmentation.


----------

